# Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook, Unable to open the Outlook window.



## kurthe

We have all of our user's email set up to deliver to a personal folder that resides on a server with Windows 2003. We have a small number of people that get the error message below. They eventually get in, but either have to close outlook and reopen several times or they have to reboot their computer. Has anyone seen this before? Thanks!

"Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook, Unable to open the Outlook window. 
The set of folders could not be opened. The server is not available. 
Contact your administrator if this condition persists."

I have tried every suggestion I could find on the internet, but still haven't found a solution.

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ComputerFixer

I am having the same issue. It happened after trying to resolve another error message unable to open default e-mail folders .... outlook.pst is being used by another process. I started deleting old archive and files I deemed unnecessary in the outlook folder and now I am getting the same message that you posted. Please help if you can. Thanks.


----------



## kurthe

I'm sorry we are still having this issue. We have not been able to find anything that fixes it. Are you having it with just one machine or more than one?


----------



## FretBuzzz

I had exactly the same error... Try running SCANPST.EXE , which sits in: C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\MSMAPI\1033\ - It fixed my problem 100%

Good luck


----------



## kurthe

Thanks for the suggestion! We tried that too and it helped for a day or so, then the error came back. We have it on several computers though. We've even tried creating new pst files for the users.


----------



## FretBuzzz

Sorry man, I don't know what else to say - good luck with it though...


----------



## tjsokol

I just talked to someone today with this exact problem. Microsoft has an article about this error which helped me fix it, at least for now.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/252304

Outlook.exe was NOT in compatibility mode, which is fix #1. The user was running XP so I had her go into the registry, backup the Profiles key under "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem," then delete the Profiles key. Outlook gave her the same error. Restored the Profiles key from backup and Outlook allowed her to connect. It's a weird kind of fix, but it worked for now.


----------



## foxy8675309

Control Panel
Mail
Show Profiles
Remove the profile listed
Add %username%


----------



## CSA Technolgy

I have a client with this same problem and I have tried everything I have found to resolve it. I created a new profile, that only worked for a few days. I followed ALL of MS solution's (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/252304)..no luck. Renamed .pst, rebooted,and renamed it back..nope... I finally got with a friend who has his own pc repair company and told me the only thing that he has found that works is to uninstall Office 2007 completely, then run a program called "ripout office 2007", then reinstalling. I am in the process of trying this and will let you know how it goes after a week or so.


----------



## d-pabs

I encountered the same problem 3 days ago. I found this solution on the net. As of now, it's working fine.

Start->run..then type the following -> "Outlook.exe /resetnavpane"


----------



## skotmorris

Sweet! I have an XP Pro SP3 w/Office 2007. This error message just poppped up today. However, d-pabs "outlook.exe /resetnavpane" fixed the problem immediately. I did run an office diagnostics right after and now it's all good.


----------



## d-pabs

I'd like to update this. It seems my fix is only a temporary fix? Has anyone been having problems with their Outlook 2007 crashing once they click on an email? It seems as though it's getting caught up in the 'reading pane' or something? Mine has been crashing at least 5+ times a day randomly for the last 3-4 weeks; bizarre because I've never had issues until now. After this crash, I get the same error message "Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook, Unable to open the Outlook window." and must re-run my 'fix'. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds

Not sure if this will apply to others... I just got this error message today for the first time (using Windows XP Professional). I restored my registry from an update just a few days ago and was able to open Outlook without incident and with no error messages. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Infinityplusone

d-pabs said:


> I encountered the same problem 3 days ago. I found this solution on the net. As of now, it's working fine.
> 
> Start->run..then type the following -> "Outlook.exe /resetnavpane"


----------



## Infinityplusone

This worked. Thank you very much.


----------



## aprilfrompa

I am having this issue as well and no idea how to repair it. I'm using vista, ran a scan which resulted in no issues. Please offer a suggestion, I would really appreciate getting my work email back.


----------



## sewallace2002

d-pabs said:


> I encountered the same problem 3 days ago. I found this solution on the net. As of now, it's working fine.
> 
> Start->run..then type the following -> "Outlook.exe /resetnavpane"


----------



## electriciansnet

Pardon me for not getting too excited but I prefer mine to function properly.
At least in my case, I have to use this switch every time I restart.
If this is a Microsoft issue then why have they done nothing to resolve it in all this time?


----------



## hqnet

kurthe said:


> We have all of our user's email set up to deliver to a personal folder that resides on a server with Windows 2003. We have a small number of people that get the error message below. They eventually get in, but either have to close outlook and reopen several times or they have to reboot their computer. Has anyone seen this before? Thanks!
> 
> "Cannot start Microsoft Office Outlook, Unable to open the Outlook window.
> The set of folders could not be opened. The server is not available.
> Contact your administrator if this condition persists."
> 
> I have tried every suggestion I could find on the internet, but still haven't found a solution.
> 
> any help would be much appreciated.


Do you mean you have the .pst stored in a network share? That is known to be very prone to get the files corrupted sooner rather than later...

FWIW
There are a few other switches other than /resetnavpan to force Outlook to purge some of these quicks

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/hp012185891033.aspx

http://www.techgalaxy.net/Docs/Exchange/OL2003_switches.htm

HTH


----------



## fabien_duchene

Outlook.exe /resetnavpane
did fix the "Cannont start Microsoft Outlook. Unable to open the Outlook window", on client computers running Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 in a Windows 7 Ultimate environnment.

Cheers.


----------



## LargoMike

electriciansnet said:


> Pardon me for not getting too excited but I prefer mine to function properly.
> At least in my case, I have to use this switch every time I restart.
> If this is a Microsoft issue then why have they done nothing to resolve it in all this time?


Like fabien_duchene, I appreciate the ability to access Outlook as well but I wanted to know what was wrong and how to fix it. I am running XP pro SP2 with Office Pro 2007. Upon further research it appears that all those times I closed the Auto Archive window has allowed my .pst file to grow larger than 2Gig and this is the cause of the problem. When I opened Outlook, I auto archived but this did not solve the issue. Methinks that by removing old data and eMails it may correct the size of the .pst and therby correct the issue. Good luck.


----------



## onlineme

The suggestion to delete the profile(s) worked for me through control panel -> Mail. Specifically, deleting the imap ones.

hth


----------



## aussieeabroad

Hi, to anyone trying to use d-pabs fix without any luck from the start menu, try it from the command prompt instead. Just got mine up and running.


----------



## tusros

Outlook.exe /resetnavpane

this worked thanks....


----------



## shijobaby

error message cannot start microsoft outlook. cannot open the outlook window

http://vbprogrammingerrors.blogspot.com/2010/02/cannot-start-microsoft-office-outlook.html


----------



## chezgianni

Hello, new member here. Same problem Windows 7 operating system on a new Hp 64 bit desktop. Have Office Professional 2007 and Outlook just stopped working. Getting the "Cannot Start Microsoft Office Outlook. Cannot open the Outlook Window. Tried repair and all suggestions found online. I hate to lose once again all my important emails and contacts.


----------



## chezgianni

Bingo! It worked! Thanks a bunch and then some more. Outlook.exe /resetnavpane "needed the space before the /. Still Microsoft should incorporate it into their "repair" program. 
john


----------



## mart99

After several operations recomended by the Microsoft Support that didn't worked, I finally found here the solution: *Outlook.exe /resetnavpane*
Thanks


----------



## chezgianni

Unfortunately, the Outlook navigational pane seems to get corrupted every time the overnight updates get downloaded which cause a restart. By executing the outlook.exe /resetnavpane it opens again immediately. I will let it happen one more time then I will change my default exlorer from IE to Firefox and check if the same phenomena reoccurs...will let you know. Thanks, john


----------



## uttoxeter

We had the Cannot Start Micosoft Outlook problem on a system running XP Pro SP3 with Office 2007
Outlook.exe /resetnavpane solved the problem - for today at least !
Many thanks, to this forum - we will become vaid members I think !


----------



## chezgianni

Thank you for the outlook.exe /resetnavpane solution to the non-responding Outlook. Unfortunately, I had to write it on a sticky note because every time I reboot manually or after an automatic software update outlook deactivates. I have uninstalled every possible program that may have been competing but nothing doing, can't find the culprit. So the sticky note and outlook.exe /resetnavpane are at the ready in a readable distance. John


----------



## ckellis

Great solution, worked perfectly.


----------



## forbes_k

I had the same problem with Outlook Anywhere. I solved it by going to Control Panel > Mail and then un-enabling Cached Exchange Mode. Works like a champ now.


----------

